# How much $ would it cost to get a slimline tank rechromed?



## jason morton (Oct 8, 2016)

I live in Pennsylvania and wanted to know about how much $ it would cost to get a Schwinn slimline tank rechromed? Also wanted to know what is the closest paint color I should get to match the Schwinn white? And do you lay down primer or not and do you have to lay clear?


----------



## jason morton (Oct 8, 2016)

Also what would be the best stuff to use to touch up the paint that is already on there?


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 9, 2016)

In Shicago, they charged me $250 for a chain guard. They did a horrible job, because of their lousy workmanship the owner dropped the price to $200. I of course posted their lousy job all over the internet. Yes, I posted before and after photos. As to how much it would cost to rechrome your tank that depends on whether they have to follow the new EPA standards. If they do figure about $200-$500 for the tank.


----------



## Duck (Oct 10, 2016)

jason morton said:


> I live in Pennsylvania and wanted to know about how much $ it would cost to get a Schwinn slimline tank rechromed? Also wanted to know what is the closest paint color I should get to match the Schwinn white? And do you lay down primer or not and do you have to lay clear?



More than the bike will be worth when it's done, if that's of any importance to you.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is a chrome shop some of my friends have used. Haven't heard anything bad about them. It's in Fort Wayne Indiana.
http://reckonplating.com/


----------



## jason morton (Oct 10, 2016)

Screw that.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

A lot of it depends on the condition of the item to start with. If its in pretty nice shape you might get by for $150-200 if you are lucky. Like the others said the cost of plating that tank will not be cost effective. You would be better off just trying to find a nice tank. V/r Shawn


----------

